# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Մէկ կադր 2012

## Heqim

* "ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ" 2012*, 10րդ կարճ ֆիլմերի միջազգային փառատոն 
հայտերի ընդունում

*ԱՆՎԱՆԱԿԱՐԳԵՐ*

ՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՎՈՂ ՖԻԼՄԵՐԸ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԱՐՏԱԴՐՎԱԾ ԼԻՆԵՆ 2010 ՀՈՒՆՎԱՐԻ ՄԷԿԻՑ ՍԿՍՅԱԼ:

*ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՄԷԿ ՐՈՊԵ*
1. Ներկայացվող ֆիլմի տևողությունը (առանց տիտրերի) պետք է լինի մեկ րոպե (60 վրկ.):
2. Ֆիլմը սահմանափակվում է մեկ կադրում, բացառվում է համակարգչային մոնտաժի միջոցով 
երկու տարբեր կադրերի համադրումը մեկի մեջ:
3. Անիմացիոն ֆիլմերում բազմակադր գործողությունը չի դիտարկվում որպես մեկ կադր 
պայմանի խախտում: Արգելվում է բազմապլան անցումներով ուղղակի մոնտաժը:
4. Բնագրերը (տիտրեր)` մեկ րոպե աշխատանքից դուրս. կադրի սկզբում` 10 վրկ. 
տևողությամբ: 
5. ՆՓԱԿ-ը աջակցում է համակարգչային մոնտաժի` բնագրերի, հնչյունային ձևավորման, 
անհրաժեշտության դեպքում տեսախցիկով և այլն:
6. Հեղինակային հայացքների, ժանրի, ձևի, կրիչի սահմանափակումներ չկան:

*ԿԱՐՃ ՖԻԼՄԵՐ*
1. Մինչև 40 րոպե ֆիլմեր:
2. Կինոտեսակի կամ ժանրի, կրիչի սահմանափակումներ չկան:
ԿԻՆՈ ԱՌԱՆՑ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԻ
Փառատոնի միակ տարածքը, որտեղ հնարավոր է ներկայացնել լիամետրաժ ֆիլմեր, 
կինոնորարարություն, ՈՒՐԻՇ ԿԻՆՈ: 

*ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ԾՐԱԳՐԵՐ*
Կարող են ներկայացվել անհատների, փառատոների կամ նախագծերի կողմից:
ՙ
*ՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՖՈՐՈՒՄ*
Փառատոնի նախընտրական փուլը չհաղթահարած, սակայն Փառատոնի կարծիքով քննարկման 
արժանի ֆիլմերի տարածք: Ֆիլմերը ներգրավվում են ֆորումում հեղինակի համաձայնության 
պարագայում:

*ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿՆԵՐ*
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ԳԼԽԱՎՈՐ ԺՅՈՒՐԻ*
ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ԿԱԴՐ - արձանիկ և դիպլոմ
տրվում է ՙՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՄԷԿ ՐՈՊԵ՚ մրցույթում ներկայացված լավագույն կադրին
ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՀԻՇԱՏԱԿՈՒՄՆԵՐ - դիպլոմներ
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ԿԱՐՃ ՖԻԼՄԵՐԻ ԺՅՈՒՐԻ*
ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՖԻԼՄ - արձանիկ և դիպլոմ
տրվում է մրցույթում ներկայացված լավագույն ֆիլմին
ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՀԻՇԱՏԱԿՈՒՄՆԵՐ - դիպլոմ
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻՑ ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐ*
ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՆԵՐԻ ՁԱՅՆ - դիպլոմ
տրվում է մրցույթային անվանակարգերում ներկայացված ֆիլմերից լավագույնին`
բաց քվեարկության արդյունքում
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ԿԻՆՈ ԱՌԱՆՑ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԻ*
ՓԱՌԱՏՈՆԻ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿ - արձանիկ և դիպլոմ 
տրվում է ներկայացված ֆիլմերից լավագույնին
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԻ ԺՅՈՒՐԻ*
ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐ ՀԱՄԱԿՐԱՆՔ - դիպլոմ
տրվում է ՙՄԷԿ ԿԱԴՐ ՄԷԿ ՐՈՊԵ՚ մրցույթում ներկայացված ֆիլմերից լավագույնին
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ԳՈՐԾԸՆԿԵՐՆԵՐ*
ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ՄՐՑԱՆԱԿՆԵՐ

տրվում է գործընկերների կողմից մրցույթային անվանակարգերում ներկայացված ֆիլմերին:


----------------------------------
Լրացման թերթիկը և պայմանները կարող եք գտնել >այստեղ<

Լրացրած հայտը ֆիլմի հետ ներկայացնելու վերջնաժամկետն է` Ապրիլ 20, 2012
Նորարար Փորձառական Արվեստի Կենտրոն, Փավստոս Բյուզանդի 1/3, 0010 Երևան, Հայաստան
T: (+37410) 568225, 568325   F: (+37410) 560216
E: kadrrope@gmail.com

----------

Lianik (15.04.2012), yerevanci (10.02.2012)

----------


## Heqim

OPEN CALL 2012.jpg

Մէկ րոպե և կարճ ֆիլմերի հայտագրումը շարունակվում է: Շտապեք նարկայացնել ձեր ֆիլմը նշված անվանակարգերում:
*Հայտերի ընդունման վերջնաժամկետն է Ապրիլի 20-ը:*

Մանրամասների համար կարող եք 

1. գրել kadrrope@gmail.com Էլ.հասցեին 
2. զանգահարել 56.83.25 / կինոյի բաժին
3. ուղղակի գալ Նորարար Փորձառական Արվեստի Կենտրոն / ՆՓԱԿ / կինոյի բաժին

Աշխատում ենք ժ. 11:00-17:00, բացի կիրակի, երկուշաբթի օրերից:
Հասցեն` Փավստոս Բյուղանդ 1/3 / Վերնիսաժի հարևանությամբ:

Օն լայն հայտերը բեռնելու համար սեղմիր >ԱՅՍՏԵՂ<

OPEN CALL 2012.jpg

----------

Lianik (15.04.2012)

----------


## Lianik

...

----------

